

The jury is in on the Tesla Model S (compilation of video reviews) - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/cars/jurys-tesla-model-s-rocks.html

======
ams6110
Encouraging. It's still a rich person's toy, not a practical car, but can't
say I'm disappointed that he's sticking with it.

~~~
MikeCapone
It's another step forward in their strategy of starting up-market at low
volumes and progressively lowering prices and increasing volumes.

